# How important is it to have all six tires on a Dually matching?



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought a used 4x4 1 ton dually mainly for hauling a dump trailer, but it came with a 9ft plow so I was going to use us a backup plow truck.

It is time for new tires. Now I recently came across a really nice used pair of goodyears. My concern is if it really is to risky in damaging my 4wd differential, by not running all 6 tires the same. I asked various mechanics and they said you can never do that without damaging the 4wd differential, but all of them are also pushing tires of course LOL. I don't really want to put 8-900 worth of rubber into a truck that I might sell anyway when a good buy come my way. 

I was thinking if the heights are very close the 4 similarly worn on BF TA traction on my main truck and are pretty close to the same height, I could throw them on the Dually with the two Goodyears, and buy a new set for my Main Work truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ask your mechanic what a 4wd differential is. I'd be very surprised to find one on a won ton truck.

Height is ultimately what matters. Obviously all six matching sneakers would be best. What is the condition of the tires on the truck now? Matching brand/models with even wear? Or all mixed up?

What year/make is your truck?


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

2COR517;1526507 said:


> Ask your mechanic what a 4wd differential is. I'd be very surprised to find one on a won ton truck.
> 
> Height is ultimately what matters. Obviously all six matching sneakers would be best. What is the condition of the tires on the truck now? Matching brand/models with even wear? Or all mixed up?
> 
> What year/make is your truck?


It's a 95 Chevy 3500 6.5. Right now the tires are all matching Bridgestones that were highway tires, nothing one would plow with outside of their own drive, and their done anyway. I would be mixing a set of BF TA traction with two Goodyear Wrangler At/d's. I also have one General A/W and a Dunlop A/t all 235/85's that I got for 25 bucks a piece, I figured I could use for spares, but they are also about 85-90%

If I could get away with my BFG's that are slightly taller than my Goodyears, I could put the good years on the inside rears and eventually the BFG would wear down to their exact height, but then I am new to Duallys and don't know what the hell I might be overlooking?


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

If they are all the same size and relatively the same age, you should be fine with any combo you throw at it. 

Your mechanics are ******** by the way. The differentials of all parts are of the least concern, as they are specifically designed to have wheels spin at different speeds (at much different rates than mis-matched tires) when turning. The transfer case is not, but you shouldn't be in 4WD unless the conditions will give you some slippage anyway. The next part to worry about would be the dually rim adapter, but they are designed I'm sure so that just the outside wheel can run over a curb, so not really an issue with a slight mismatch. If you put a slight mismatch on the dually, put the taller one on the inside, less leverage on the wheel bearing when running on flat pavement, but probably a non-issue, the inside tire will take more load, but it's not like the outer will be off the ground.


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

Actually I'm ******** because I keep referring to a transfercase as a differential, but why don't we just say that my mechanics told me that for convenience sake. Also ya that does make more since putting the slightly taller tires in the inside. See that makes me smart knowing I probably do not know what I am talking about, right? lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

All the tires in question are 235/85?


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

2COR517;1526595 said:


> All the tires in question are 235/85?


Yes 235/85/16's but slightly different heights, about 1/8-1/4ths off I would say? I don't know the Goodyears are not inflated on rims as the other two?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would put the BFGs on the back and GYs up front. Keep the two spares handy.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I would as long as there the same size. I know some are anal about tire size between brands varies, but I have often just replaced either two fronts or two rears on 4wd trucks & SUV's over the 20yrs of business, never a differential or transfer case though.


----------



## Norsky (Apr 12, 2012)

JCByrd24;1526558 said:


> If they are all the same size and relatively the same age, you should be fine with any combo you throw at it.
> 
> Your mechanics are ******** by the way. The differentials of all parts are of the least concern, as they are specifically designed to have wheels spin at different speeds (at much different rates than mis-matched tires) when turning. The transfer case is not, but you shouldn't be in 4WD unless the conditions will give you some slippage anyway. The next part to worry about would be the dually rim adapter, but they are designed I'm sure so that just the outside wheel can run over a curb, so not really an issue with a slight mismatch. If you put a slight mismatch on the dually, put the taller one on the inside, less leverage on the wheel bearing when running on flat pavement, but probably a non-issue, the inside tire will take more load, but it's not like the outer will be off the ground.


the mechanics may have given poor advice........but please do not use the word "********"


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

My apologies, didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Norsky (Apr 12, 2012)

JCByrd24;1526833 said:


> My apologies, didn't mean to offend anyone.


apology accepted.......have a great holiday and winter season.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I would also put the matching tires all on the rear. Putting tires side by side that are different heights means they have different rpms per mile. So the smaller tire will be slipping or spinning down the road essentially. That will cause the smaller tire to wear faster, not make the taller tire wear to the the others height. It will also create heat having mismatched tires side by side. Heat is what kills tires.


----------



## Whitey1303 (Dec 1, 2011)

If theyre all the same size run then wherever you want. 1/8 inch difference isnt ****. Youll be fine to run them however youd like. But taller on the inside isnt a bad idea.

Ps ******** haha


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

run em i have 6 different tires on my rig and have for a long time never had a problem. hell i even had 2 smaller fronts once and ran 4 wheel drive never broke nothin. never ran on paved road mostly in sand or snow when i was in 4 wheel drive


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

IMAGE;1526982 said:


> I would also put the matching tires all on the rear. Putting tires side by side that are different heights means they have different rpms per mile. So the smaller tire will be slipping or spinning down the road essentially. That will cause the smaller tire to wear faster, not make the taller tire wear to the the others height. It will also create heat having mismatched tires side by side. Heat is what kills tires.


This is correct!! I have done this on our Ford Cutaway busses to get me out of a pinch. I have put michilins on the outside and goodyears on the inside and scrubbed the michelins smooth in only a few thousand miles. Even though the tires were all 245/75/16 E's one brand is slightly smaller than the other and will wear much faster. As others said, put a matching set on all the rears and you can put another set on the fronts.


----------

